# Yellow Watchman or Royal Gramma?



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I am trying to decide on which fish to add to my 14 biocube. I would like to have both but I do not want to overstock my tank, so I can only have one. Right now I have a dominant ocellaris. Which fish would make the best addition to the tank? Yellow Watchman or Royal Gramma?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally would go with the yellow watchman and actually get a randalli pistol shrimp so the 2 can pair up. i would then say thats it for fish until you upgrade. 

the RG can be territorial esp in a small tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if your looking to spend alittle more money, i personally always liked these
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yashia White Ray Shrimp Goby

or in a small tank a few of these might make an interesting addtion
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Striped Goby


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

What is the Yashia Gobys personality like? Is it similar to a firefish?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i never kept a firefish so i wouldnt know but then again ive never kept the yasha ive always wanted one. my best educated guess would be that it has a similiar personality to other watchman gobies


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to have a purple firefish but I had to rehome him because he could not deal with the ocellaris' bossiness. It would have to be tougher than a firefish, as firefish seem to be pretty wussy. It would have to be a fish with the type of personality to stick up for itself. That is why I asked, just in case that seemed to be an odd question to ask.


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

Royal grammas get fairly big for that small of a tank. Mine is constantly swimming around my 90. I'd go for the watchman and a pistol shrimp.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

They get no bigger then a clown... and they get the same size (I know that not all fish read the same books we do) so i don't see what the diff would be.


----------

